# sub-forums



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

I do love lumberjocks. But I'm wondering if it wouldn't be even better if there were "sub-forums", particularly for this "jigs and fixtures" forum. It would be nice, upon entering this forum, to see a list of jig types that are each sub-forums. E.g. a sub-forum for cross cut jigs, another for tenon jigs, etc etc. The organization would make lumberjocks more efficient and effective.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does this not happen if and when you type what you're looking for in the "Search Lumberjocks.com" space ??
ie: tenon jigs….search button…...


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

(Deleted On Edit)


----------

